# اهم اختصارات السيارات



## منيرkd5 (1 أبريل 2009)

عالم السيارات يحتوى على العديد من الاسامى العلمية و المصطلحات الكبيرة المعقدة فى معظم الاحيان 

لذلك لجأ العلماء و المختصين باختصار هذة المصطلحات للتسهيل

ولكن بعد مدة اصبحت الاختصارات هى المتداوله لدرجة انه تم نسيان المصطلح الاساسى وهو اهم بكثير من الاختصار

اليس كذلك؟

وفى هذا الموضوع سوف اقوم بعرض قائمة لكل الاختصارات والمصطلحات المتداولة التى اعرفها فى عالم السيارات وساقوم بشرح كل منها شرح سريع عسى ان يستفيد بها كل رواد الموقع و محبى السيارات 

تذكروا السيارات مرتبة ترتيب ابجدي
4WD :-

Four Wheel Drive

أي السير بالأربع عجلات، و هو نظام مخصص للطرق
الوعرة سواء الجبلية أو الرملية، حيث تتعرض السيارة 
للغوص في الرمال إن لم يكن الدفع موزعاً على العجلات الأربع،
أما في الطرق الجبلية فيحدث أن تعلق عجلة في الهواء دون أن
تلمس الأرض و هنا أيضاً يكون من المفيد استخدام هذا النظام

( ---A--- )


ABC :-

Active Body Control


أي الرقابة الفاعلة على جسم السيارة، و المقصود هو معادلة
الطرد المركزي الذي يجبر السيارة على الميل في المنحنيات
عند السير بسرعات عالية ، و يكون ذلك باستخدام نظام استشعار 
و تحكم الكتروني لرفع مستوى السيارة في الناحية المنخفضة
عن طريق أسطوانة هيدرولوكية في المساعد ( Damper ) تتلقى أوامرها من 
الحاسب الآلي للسيارة ( ECU ).. و فائدة ذلك المباشرة ليس فقط راحة الراكب
و إنما أيضاً ثبات العجلات بشكل أفضل على الأرض مما يزيد من
الأمان في السيارة بشكل عام.. و يرتبط هذا النظام بشكل كبير مع 
نظام ESP


ABS :-

"Anti-Blockier-System Or Anti Lock Brake System 

و هو ما يسمى بمانع الانغلاق، و المقصود هو مراقبة دوران العجلات
الأربع على انفراد و توصيل هذه الأرقام إلى حاسب السيارة الذي يعطي
أوامره عند الفرملة الكاملة في وجود زيت أو جليد بفتح صمامات الفرامل 
بشكل ترددي متقطع، و يكون نتيجة ذلك أولاً استمرار التحكم في اتجاه السيارة
رغم الفرملة و الأرض الزلجة مما يعطي السائق فرصة لتفادي أي عائق أمامه،
و ثانياً يطول عمر الإطار نظراً لتوزع مسحات الفرامل عليه بشكل منتظم مما يضعف
فرصة وجود نقاط ضعف حادة فيه.. العيب الوحيد لمثل هذا النظام هو أن مسافة 
الفرملة تطول، لكن هذا العيب يتضاءل أمام الفوائد السابقة خاصةً إذا ما راعى 
السائق الضغط بقوة على الفرامل

ولقد تكلمت عن هذا الموضوع بالتفصيل الممل اوى فى موضوعى (بحث تقنيقى ومفصل عن الفرامل )
ACC :-

Adaptive Cruise Control

و هو نظام مرن لتثبيت السرعة بالتوافق مع سرعة السيارة التى تسير امامك بحيث 
تظل المسافة بين السيارتين ثابتة في كل الأحوال سواء أسرعت السيارة 
التى امامك أو أبطأت أو حتى فرملت، و هناك تطوير لهذا النظام بحيث يشمل 
أيضاً جانب الطريق أى الحفاظ كذلك على المسافة بين جانب السيارة و حافة الطريق
.. مما يعمل بشكل قوى على تقليل نسبة الحوادث،

ACEA :-

Association des Constructeurs Europeens de l"Automobile 

أي الاتحاد الأوربي لمصممي السيارات، و الذي يرجع إليه الفضل
في توحيد مواصفات عديدة منها على سبيل المثال تصنيف زيوت
المحركات وارقام الاوكتان و السيتان ووحدات القدرة والعزم 
مما سهل على المهندسين و العملاء الكثير من التداخل والارتباك

AERODYNAMIC :- 

الإيروديناميكية هي علم حركة الهواء، و اوجه الاستفادة به في تصنيع السيارات 
يتركز حتى الآن في مراعاة تقليل درجة مقاومة الهواء عند تصميم السيارة، 
مما يساعد على تقليل استهلاك الوقود نظراً لاحتياج السيارة لقوة أقل للسير 
في ظل وجود مقاومة أقل، و مما يذكر في هذا الصدد أن أقل معامل لمقاومة
الهواء في سيارات الركاب يبلغ حالياً cw 0.26 بينما تبلغ مقاومة بعض سيارات
الدفع الرباعي cw 0.45 ... ويعتبر هذا الرقم هام جدا ولكن لا يذكر كثير
فى مواصفات السيارات حيث انه لا يهم المستخدمين كثير ولا يعرفة الكثير غير المتخصصين
والمهندسين و الخبراء فى هذا المجال
ويعتمد ايضا على شكل الجسم الخارجى وانسيابية السيارة وصغر المساحة المتعرضة للهواء

Front Projected Area AIR BAG :-

الوسائد الهوائية من أهم ابتكارات وسائل الأمان في السيارة، 
واصبح الان هناك انواع كثير منها : وسادة السائق - وسادة الراكب - الوسائد 
الجانبية - وسائد النوافذ - وسائد القدمين.. و ينتشر في هذا المجال النظامين الأمريكي
و الأوربي وفقاً لارتباط درجة الأمان مع استخدام حزام الأمان،
وللعلم بالشئ يعتبر أن أحد الأسباب الرئيسية في وفاة الأميرة ديانا أنها لم تستخدم حزام الأمان 
لاعتقادها بأنها جالسة في المقعد الخلفي و لا تحتاجه..و للوسائد الهوائية أيضاً 
أضرار خاصة لمرتديي النظارات و لكراسي الأطفال التي توضع يمين السائق، علماً بأن 
هذه السلبيات يمكن حلها قد قامت بعض مصانع السيارات قريباً إلى جعل السائق
عن طريق أحد الأزرار في لوحة التحكم من تعطيل مفعول وسادة الراكب الهوائية كي 
لا تنطلق في اتجاه كرسي الآطقال الرضع عند الاصطدام… و قد بدأ استخدام وسادة 
السائق عام 1980 في فئة S-Class من سيارات مرسيدس، و في عام 1988 
تم عمل اول وسادة هوائية للراكب الذى بجانب السائق
ASR :-

Antriebsschlupfregelung Or Acceleration Slip Regulation

مصطلح تستخدمه شركة مرسيدس لنظامها الإلكتروني ضد دوران أحد الإطارات
بسرعة دون الالتصاق التام بالأرض مما يقلل من ثبات السيارة، و يتكون هذا 
النظام بصفة أساسية من حساسات الدوران عند كل إطار 
و من جهاز الكتروني للتقييم و إصدار الأوامر سواء للفرامل عند الإطار المعني
و هذا هو أحد النظامين المعتمدين، أو لتقليل دوران المحرك ذاته
وهو يتحكم في توزيع العزم على العجلات الأربع أثناء التسارع لتجنب انزلاق أي عجلة
وهو يعتبر جزء من اجزاء ال ABS
ATF :-

Automatic Transmission Fluid


أي زيت صندوق نقل الحركة الأتوماتيكي، و هو يستخدم كذلك كزيت 
لمساعد التوجيه "سيرفو

AWD

All Wheel Drive

وهو مثل مصطلح 4WD ويعنى السير بالعجلات الاربعة

( ---B --- ) 



BAS

Brems-Assistant-System

أي نظام الفرملة المساعد من مرسيدس، و المقصود به نظام إلكتروني يتحسس 
نية السائق عند ضغطه على دواسة الفرامل، فإذا كانت بيانات قوة و سرعة ضغطته
توضح أنه يريد الفرملة الكاملة السريعة فإن نظام التحكم الإلكتروني هذا يحقق هذه 
المهمة دون الانتظار لوصول الدواسة مثلاً إلى نهاية مجراها، مما يسرع بتوقف السيارة.. 
جدير بالذكر أن سرعة استجابة السائق بين رؤيته لعائقٍ ما و استجابته لتشغيل الفرملة
حوالي نصف ثانية علاوةً على زمن ضغطته للفرامل ذاتها

ناقص كمان يجيبوا حد يقول للسائق دوس فرملة والنبى

Bi-Litronic

اسم تجاري لأحد المصابيح الأمامية من Borsch الألمانية، و هو نوع من المصابيح شديدة الإنارة 
و بعيدة المدى، الجديد في الأمر أن كلا النوعين الإنارة القريبة و البعيدة تخرج في هذا المصباح
من مصدر واحدٍ و ليس من اثنين كما تعودنا عشرات السنين

Boxer-Motor

نوع من المحركات وجد شهرته في سيارات بورش و الخنفساء الألمانية(Betilz ) من VW،
و قد سمي كذلك نظراً لأن حركة أذرع الأسطوانات المتقابلة تذكر بقبضات الملاكمين المتلاحقة
لبعضهما..!! جدير بالذكر أن بورشه مؤسس الشركة المعروفة هو الأب الروحي لهذا المحرك،
و قد نفذ هذا التصميم الفذ في محرك الخنفساء الألمانية من VW عندما كان يعمل بها قبل
أن يؤسس شركته، ثم انتقل إلى مقره الجديد كصاحب لمصنع السيارات الرياضية الشهيرة 
و انتقلت معه هذة التقنية التي أثبتت جدارتها في كل من النسخ الشعبية 
و الرياضية الفاخرة،.. ومعلوم أن فرديناند بيتش أقوى رئيس ل VW 
على الإطلاق هو ابن أخت بورشه صاحب مجموعة شركات بورش الالمانية العريقة
بالتأكيد فالطيور على اشكالها تقع

(---C---)


CAN

Controller Area Network

أي شبكة الربط بين الأجزاء و الوظائف الإلكترونية في السيارة لتتعامل مع بعضها البعض،
و لعل أفضل مثال هنا هو استخدام الحساسات المركبة علىABS,ASR)
وهى تعمل للنظامين معا وذلك بتوفيق من CAN


Catalysator

أحد احد اجزاء مجموعة الشكمان أو مجموعة إخراج العادم، و وظيفته على وجه التحديد
إستكمال احتراق الغازات الخارجة مع العادم قبل خروجها للهواء مباشرةً مما يقلل من
الضرر الناشئ عنها، أما عن تركيب هذا الجزء فهو عبارة عن علبة من الحديد المقوى 
بداخلها كتلة من السيراميك تحتوي على عدد كبير جداً من الخلايا الدقيقة المبطنة بمادة
تحتوي على البلاتين لتحترق بداخلها الغازات تماما


CDI

Common-Rail-Diesel-Direct-Injection

المقصود به أن جميع وحدات الحقن في محرك الديزل تأخذ خليطها 
من وصلة واحدة (Common-Rail) تحت ضغطٍ عالٍ جداً، و يتم التحكم في
مراحل الحقن الكترونياً و دة كان السبب الاساسى فى تطور محركات
الديزل التطور الاخير وبدئها فى منافسة محركات البنزين فى القدرة والقوة

Ceramic


السيراميك مادة تتميز بخفتها مع تحملها الشديد للضغط و تماسكها العالي، 
و في الوقت الحالي نجد أهم اسغلال لها في الفرامل القرصية، 
و قد سبقت بورش (طراز Turbo) و مرسيدس (CL 55 AMG) في تنفيذ هذه الفكرة .. 
وقد صرحت الشركتان ان هذا النوع العنيد من الفرامل عمرة الافتراضى يصل إلى 
أكثر من 300.000 كم (نعم ثلاثمائة ألف كيلومتر) يعنى ممكن العربية يتعملها عمرة مرتين ولا حاجة
قبل مالفرامل تفسد

Cetan-No

رقم السيتان

رقم يرمز به إلى سرعة اشتعال وقود الديزل.. و ينصح خبراء المحركات بديزلٍ لا تقل
درجة اشتعاله عن 50 حتى لا يتسبب في مشاكل بدء التشغيل المعتادة في 
البلاد ذات الشتاء البارد وهو يشبة رقم الاوكتان فى البنزين

CO

Carbon Oxid

غاز أول أكسيد الكربون الضار، و هو أحد غازات العادم غير كامل الاحتراق ويسبب استنشاقة الوفاة

وسمى بالموت الاحمر لان الانسان الذى يموت مختنقنا بهذا الغاز يكون وجهه احمر اللون بسبب اندفاع الدماء اليه

Compressor

من الاسم هو ضاغط، و يستخدم في أجهزة التكييف لضغط غاز التبريد و ضخه
، أما في المحرك فيستخدم في ضغط الهواء و حقنه إلى داخل المحرك لرفع 
قدرته بشكلٍ ملحوظ، و نظراُ لأن جزءاً من الطاقة أو القدرة الناتجة الجديدة يستغل
في تشغيل الضاغط ولانه يأخذ حركته من المحرك فإننا نلاحظ أن 
استهلاك الوقود يكون نسبياً مرتفع في السيارات التي تعمل بهذا المبدأ،
و هذا النظام يستخدم منذ عشرات السنين، 
و كان قديماً يقتصر على السيارات الرياضية الفخمة التي كانت تستعمله 
لفترة قصيرة أثناء سيرها ثم تحول إلى النظام العادي للتشغيل حتى لا يجهد
المحرك 

CVT-Gearbox

نوع من صناديق التروس (نقل الحركة) الأتوماتيكية، و تتميز بأنها انسيابية جداُ في نقل الحركة 
فتريبا لا يشعر الراكب بالنقل من سرعة إلى أخرى.. و نذكر هنا أن من أول من بدأ استخدام 
هذا الأسلوب الرائع شركة DAF ثم تلاها حديثاً شركة تويوتا اليابانية و أودي الألمانية

(---D---)



Data-Bus

كابلات لنقل و توزيع البيانات و الأوامر الإلكترونية في السيارات الحديثة (مثل مرسيدس:CL 500)

DI

Direct Injection
أي الضخ المباشر لخليط الوقود إلى غرف الاحتراق سواء في
محرك الديزل أو البنزين.. هذا النوع من الضخ يفيد في الوصول 
إلى أفضل درجات الاحتراق للوقود مما برفع من كفاءة المحرك

DOHC :-

Double Overhead Camshaft 

وهو نظام وجود كامتان علوياتان فى المحرك وهذا معناه دقة افضل فى فتح وغلق
الصمامات وبالتالى حريق افضل فقدرة اعلى


Dummy

دمية أو مجموعة من الدمى التي توضع في السيارات عوضاً عن الركاب الحقيقيين
أثناء اختبارات الاصطدام و غيرها، و تزود بحساسات و مؤشرات عديدة لمختلق القياسات،
و غالباً ما يؤدي ذلك إلى دراسات دقيقة لأمان و سلامة الركاب مما يزيد بالطبع من فرص
نجاة الركاب الحقيقيين وتستخدمها كل شركات السيارات الان

(---E---)




E-Gas :-

المقصود بها الاستغاضة عن السلك الميكانيكي المتصل بدواسة الوقود في السيارة 
بسلك آخر كهربائي يتيح التحكم الألكتروني في الضخ من الخزان إلى المحرك..

حتى هذا تريد الشركات ان تخفف عن السائق به ففى هذا النظام يكفى فقط ان يلمس
دواسة البنزين ويقوم هذا النظام بالتفاعل مع نظام ACC السابق ذكره لكى تسير السيارة بانتظام
وتزيد وتقلل السرعة تلقائيا بل ان بعض الشركات طورت هذا النظام لكى يعمل 
دون حتى الضغط على الدواسة
ESP :-

Electronic Stability Program

أى التحكم الذاتي للسيارة في فرملة العجل انفرادياً لمنع السيارة من الاستجابة لقوى
الطرد المركزى في المنحنيات، فعلى سبيل المثال تتم فرملة العجلة الأمامية الخارجية للمساعدة
في عدم خروج السيارة عن مسارها في المنحنيات حتى لو كانت مسرعة، 
و ببساطة فمعنى هذا صناعة السيارات تريد أن تثبت بذلك أنه حتى الذين لا يعرفون من 
فنون القيادة شيئاً فإن بإمكانهم الاستمتاع بالأمان مع استعراض مهاراتهم في 
محاولة قلب السيارة او عمل حادثةبالسيارة، وذلك لانالسيارة لن تستجيب لهم 
و ستظل ثابتة مهما أخطأوا، هذا بالطبع إن كان في مقدورهم دفع ثمن تلك التكنولوجيا

EDC :-

Electronic Diesel Control

التحكم الإلكتروني في أنظمة ضخ الديزل مما يزيد من كفاءة المحرك ويحكم نسبة
الوقود الداخلة الى الاسطوانة فيؤدى الى توفير الوقود وزيادة القدرة
EHB :-

Electro-Hidraulic-Break

الاستعاضة عن عضلات أرجل السائق بمساعدة مضخات هيدروليكية للضغط على الفرامل
حين يريد ذلك، فيكفيه فقط بداية الضغط !! او لمس الدواسة

وهو نظام مساعد يركب فى الغالب مع نظام BAS السابق ذكره ( عشان تكمل بقى )
EON :-


Enhanced Other Network

القدرة على التقاط إشارات النشرات المرورية من إذاعات أخرى أيضاً غير تلك التي 
يسمعها السائق، و هنا يوقف جهاز الراديو إذاعة المحطة الحالية ليسمع السائق 
النشرة المرورية و ما بها من أخبار تهم الطريق الذي يسير فيه، ثم يعود المذياع بعد 
انتهاء تلك النشرة أتوماتيكياً للمحطة التي كان عليها وهو نظام مشهور ومتبع حاليا


(---F---)



Floating Car Area :-

نظام إخباري أتوماتيكي يرسل معلومات لمراكز قيادة الطرق يوضح حالة الطريق الذي 
تسير السيارة فيه، بمعنى أن السيارة ما زالت تسير مثلاً أم لا، مما يعني توضيح حجم 
حالة الزحام على الطرق لتوجيه السيارات الأخرى لتفاديها ..

وهذا النظام مازال اختبارى حتى الان
FSI :-

Fuel Stratified Injection 

أي الضخ المباشر لخليط الوقود إلى غرف الاحتراق.. 
هذا النوع من الضخ يفيد في الوصول إلى أفضل درجات الاحتراق للوقود
مما يرفع من كفاءة المحرك

(---G---)


Gas-Generator :-

وهى جزء من ال Air Bag 
وهى مولد او مضخة الهواء التي تقوم بنفخ الوسادة الهوائية في جزءٍ صغيرٍ من الثانية

GPS :-

Global Position System Or Graphical Point Control 

و هو نظام لتحديد الموقع بدرجة خطأٍ تقل عن الخمسة أمتار.. 
هذا النظام يعتمد على مجموعة من الأقمار الصناعية مهمتها تحديد المحاور و الاتجاهات
سواء للطائرات أو للسفن و السيارات.. و هو اللبنة الأساسية في نظام التوجيه الذي
تسعى شركة BMW الألمانية لتنفيذه لأول مرة في الدول العربية على أرض دولة الإمارات
وقد قمت بالتكلم عن هذا الموضوع من قبل فى موضوعى ( هل نقود السيارة ام هى التى تقودنا؟ )

يتبع


__________________


----------



## العقاب الهرم (1 أبريل 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (1 أبريل 2009)

بداية جيدة لموضوع رائع .

جزاك الله خير .

ننتظر البقية .

البغدادي


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (2 أبريل 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## اسلام صلاح الدين (15 أغسطس 2009)

موضوع هام وجيد جدا وبالتوفيق وللامام باذن الله


----------



## احمد الغرباوي (15 أغسطس 2009)

موضوع رااااائع 
فعلا شيق استمتعت به كثيرا رغم اني اعرف تقريبا 60% منه الا ان اسلوبه جميل جدا
وقد قراته لاخر كلمه
نريد المزيد.....


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (16 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك
ولكن الموضوع مكرر.
الرابط






 الاختصارات فى عالم السيارات ‏(



1 2 3 4) 
محمد حسن نصر


----------

